# Heads up!! Wal-Mart Federal 'value pack' .223



## Deaf Smith (Mar 1, 2009)

One hundred rounds (yes 100) for $39.95.

55gr FMJ.

Works out to $8.54 per box of 20 (and that's tax included.)

Now I see 55gr Lake City FMJ going for 12 to 15 bucks a box of 20.

So, it's an awful good deal (well not really, kind of like $2 gas is a 'good deal'.)

So I picked up 200 rounds.

Never know...

Deaf


----------



## searcher (Mar 1, 2009)

Where did you get that price?    It is $79.95 here.


----------



## Deaf Smith (Mar 1, 2009)

Well at 'my' wal-mart here in Texas. This is FMJ Federal PB223BL.

The head stamp says 'F C'  223 REM and it has a military crimp on the primer.

The package has '100 round value pack' and a staggared row of .223 ammo on the box.

If it's underpriced here... hmm I might go back and get the rest!

Deaf


----------

